# Tail Slapping



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

When I put the floating mirror in my tank for my Betta to flare at, he often does a ritualistic dance around the mirror which usually includes circling, flaring and pecking. The other funny thing he does is the tail slap, He turns on the mirror and slap it with his tail fin. It's a jerky motion and is quite amusing. 

Today he started tail slapping me? I was having a stare down with him and he did his usual flaring at me. Then he turned to his side and slapped the side of the tank with his tail. 

Take that, human!

Does anyone else's boy do this?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yah I think they do that to show the "enemy" to "step off" LOL. A couple of my bettas do this when they flare at the mirror (the floating mirror) because it looks like they have a betta right in front of them and they're trying to get their space. I don't know for sure but thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

So when he tail slapped me (nerve), was he telling me to "step off"? 

Can a Betta step?


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have not seen mine get that agitated, however, he will puff his cheeks at me as big as he can get them and try to scare me off. He gets bored after a few seconds though and swims off to the surface for some fresh air. Oo


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

valleyankee said:


> When I put the floating mirror in my tank for my Betta to flare at, he often does a ritualistic dance around the mirror which usually includes circling, flaring and pecking. The other funny thing he does is the tail slap, He turns on the mirror and slap it with his tail fin. It's a jerky motion and is quite amusing.
> 
> Today he started tail slapping me? I was having a stare down with him and he did his usual flaring at me. Then he turned to his side and slapped the side of the tank with his tail.
> 
> ...


My females tail slap each other sometimes  even my balloon mollies used to do that... It's really funny xD


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Harmonia tail slaps the divider when she's sick of Phaistos's antics. Lol. Then he swims off real fast and hides under his nest. xD None of them have ever tail slapped me, though. You've got a gutsy little guy. Lol.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I have one boy who has tail slapped me on many occasions. The first time it happened it splashed me and startled me. I can barely put my hand near the water to feed him let alone get in there to rearrange his decorations. He's even bitten me once or twice. Ironic thing is, he's pink. I wonder if he feels the need to constantly display his masculinity. :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> I have one boy who has tail slapped me on many occasions. The first time it happened it splashed me and startled me. I can barely put my hand near the water to feed him let alone get in there to rearrange his decorations. He's even bitten me once or twice. Ironic thing is, he's pink. I wonder if he feels the need to constantly display his masculinity. :lol:



Yeah Sasuke and Nemphis are super biters... And it does hurt if they get that little piece of loose skin x.x lol. Sasuke I have to toss his food in... Most of my bettas jump for food but he purposely goes for my hand... Not the food! I'd take the tail slapping over biting hahaha


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Oddly, I can't put anything in the water or near the tank or else he flares at it. He especially hates the thermometer when I put it in to check temperature. But.... He never seems to mind when I stick my hand in the tank to fix something or the cup I use to change out some of the water. 

The net is his worst enemy......


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

>< I hate having to try to net a fish, especially when there is a lot of decor to try to get around. I unrooted 1/2 my plants in my tetra tank trying to catch some fish that were going to be moved to a separate tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Rosso1011 said:


> >< I hate having to try to net a fish, especially when there is a lot of decor to try to get around. I unrooted 1/2 my plants in my tetra tank trying to catch some fish that were going to be moved to a separate tank.



Yeah I kinda wish my guys (and girls!) were willing to do what Spartan does for me... "oh, I'm moving? Ok well I'll make it easy and swim into that cup you are holding. <3" xD


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Amazing. I don't see too many fish that are willing to be caught for a move.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He he he.... I raised him since he was 6 months  Just a little guy!! And he is going to be three in February. I literally raised him, and now he is basically like a dog... a water....only....dog.... :lol: Interaction like that with a betta, for so long, will have a definite affect on them


----------

